# A decent light shotgun??



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi, after several shoulder and elbow operations Im looking for suggestions on a decent 12 gauge that is light. I have an 1100 and an 1187 they are great but a bit heavy. Any suggestions on a new gun? Thanks Harv.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

You may want to consider an Ithaca model 37 featherweight, but with a bad shoulder you will trade recoil for weight. The have an extesive site at ithaca.com


----------



## chris86 (Apr 3, 2013)

i have ithaca model 37 and it works well for me.

_______________________
who says pink weapon is only for girls?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Light shotguns.....the Ithaca 37 as mentioned is one. I have one that I have carried for Upland hunting. Even lighter are two others....the old Winchester model 59 with the Winlite barrel...comes in at six pounds. Another one, yet lighter, is the Franchi AL8 which weighs 5 3/4lbs. Both are great shooters.
Pete


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Both Beretta and Benelli make light autos in 12 ga. and tout their recoil management. I have a Benelli M2 in 20 gauge (a 12 ga. model is also available) that I use extensively for upland hunting.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

winchester sx3


----------

